# Spelling...



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2018)

(shared on Facebook, uncredited)


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 25, 2018)

Oto tuer. Nonesens will reults.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 25, 2018)

DOH !


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 31, 2018)

Why is Dyslexia such a difficult word to spell?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 8, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Why is Dyslexia such a difficult word to spell?


Good


----------

